# Nc42-44 Bobbi Brown Correctors



## kyd33 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi does anyone here have experience with Bobbi Brown Correctors.  I'm really having a hard time choosing which shade to order.  Toss up between peach, dark peach or dark bisque.
  	For color reference, i'm using Nars in Syracuse and Bobbi Brown in Honey. I have really bad undereye circles that are permanant and blue in color. Doesn't matter how much sleep i get...plus my eyes are deep set in nature which confounds the issue  Suggestions would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## brownb8 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi there! I wear Nars Cadiz and really like the BB corrector in dark peach for my undereye.


----------



## afulton (Dec 30, 2011)

I have Dark Bisque.  I have found much success with Eve Pearl's Salmon Concealer.  It really helps neutralize the dark circles.  

  	On another note Kate Somerville's Dark Circle Eye Corrective Cream did wonders for me.


----------

